

Thinking Machine: The machine's thought process - Haskell
http://www.turbulence.org/spotlight/thinking/gallery.html

======
Haskell
In the case you didn't get it, it is a java applet game (using Processing).
Here is a description:

"Thinking Machine 4 explores the invisible, elusive nature of thought. Play
chess against a transparent intelligence, its evolving thought process visible
on the board before you.

The artwork is an artificial intelligence program, ready to play chess with
the viewer. If the viewer confronts the program, the computer’s thought
process is sketched on screen as it plays."

------
Haskell
I wonder how much time it will take until human brains can be inspected like
that.

It would be an interesting tool in job interviews.

